# This Thread Doesn't seem to fit anywhere...



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Alright, as off topic as this is, it should be a separate off topic thread, but here it is:

Can anyone with an Audiogon account help me out? They have their "audio bluebook" but one must be a paying subscriber to use it. I have two items that I would like to know suggested prices on. 

1)My receiver: Denon AVR-3803
2)My main speakers: Definitive Pro Tower 400

Thanks in advance for any help, and sorry for such a strange thread...:innocent:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you want to use their service, then you should subscribe to it.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Well i suppose if I wanted to actually buy or sell something on it, I would, but seeing as its just an average of the prices paid for an item, I would see no reason to pay anything for that one number. I would be better off guessing at a price. 

Looks like that's what ill do.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Bluebook is expensive. Generally folks will only use it for a 30 day period.

Look at what models like yours and forward are being price at and how long they've been there. 

3803 $399 for 5 days ... seems to be overpriced since there are several 3805's for less that haven't sold. 

3803 Brand New at $450 and been there 27 days... and here's your blue book values:

_This was Denon's top of the line home theater receiver. I paid $1200 for it, put it away and never used it. It is in a sealed manufacturers box, and it has never been opened. Audiogon Bluebook lists last sale at $700, average used price $630. This is BRAND NEW and I will sell it for $450._

Doesn't appear Bluebook would have helped you a lot. A simple investigation would actually do you better.

3805 $325 just listed. Watch it for a few days.

3805 $375 for 13 days and still not sold.

3805 $450 for 29 days... again obviously overpriced.

Just from this alone I'd say you are looking at $250-300. And Audiogon is probably your best hope of selling it at that price... unless you just get lucky.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw that ad for the $450 3803 and he mentioned the "bluebook price". I thought that seemed prety obsurd. The problem for me with investigatrion is that I haven't seen a whole lot of 3803's around. I have a hard time translating a newer model's asking price into what mine's worth. 

I've got it on craigslist for 350/bo. 

Looks like id be lucky to have someone take it if i payed them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I'm sure you realize how much more advanced the newer models are, such as the 3805. If I were shopping, I'd buy the 3805 over your 3803 all day long if they are priced similarly. 

Most likely if I'm going to buy a 3803, it's going to be for a two channel setup or a second room setup that doesn't have much advanced needs, such as HDMI. Plus, it's going to have to be priced considerably less than a 3805, otherwise I'll buy one of the numerous 3805's available. :huh:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't blame you either. 

I just got an Email response to my Craigslist ad at $400. I don't expect to actually get that, but at least it's a hit, right? Where it goes from here remains to be seen. I've extended an offer to program any learning remoter to adequitely control the unit, and though it's not in the ad, I'm always willing to help set it up for the buyer. I'll probably end up knocking some off the price even if they agree to 400. I can't rip someone off, i couldn't live with myself, but I ame included in "someone" so I wouldn't want to give it away, either.


----------

